# new jumper



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lulu in her new jumper ....sad i no...















and a close up for fun hehehe


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, very sad. I never would have gone for burgundy.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL bullbreeds haha.

I tHINK SHE LOOKS VERYYYY SEXSAYYY IN IT  

Her hair doo is brill lol.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee shed definately pull in that lol

dont let her near those smurfs though dirty bunch they are LOL


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> Yes, very sad. I never would have gone for burgundy.


not burgandy lol its red with sheep hehehe


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

i think it turned her randy she wont stop bonking timmi


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lol well it is a sexy jumpel hee hee


----------



## tan (Jan 11, 2008)

Very fetching...new jumper..oooooo


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

nici said:


> not burgandy lol its red with sheep hehehe


OMG and u wonder why she can't stop bonking lol, Its the sheeps, Their having that effect on her.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> OMG and u wonder why she can't stop bonking lol, Its the sheeps, Their having that effect on her.


   lmao


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

nici said:


> not burgandy lol its red with sheep hehehe


Oh, my mistake, red is far better


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

bullbreeds said:


> Oh, my mistake, red is far better


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

here ya go more jumpers seeing as everyone likes them so much..haha..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

awwwww now that it so cute, they are gorgeous dogs


----------

